# fausti by traditions o/u shotguns



## DAKOTAKID

WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK ABOUT THESE SHOTGUNS? THEY HAVE THEM AT WALMART FOR 499.99$ GREAT PRICE. THEY LOOK PRETTY GOOD AND THEY HAVE NICE SILVER RECIEVER WHICH IS ENGRAVED WITH BIRDS, AND SELECTABLE BARRELS WHICH HAVE REMOVABLE CHOKES! THE STOCK IS NICE WALNUT AND THE TRIGGER IS GOLD. I FEEL THESE GUNS WOULD BE GREAT FOR THE FIELD HUNTING PHEASANTS.THE RECIEVER IS STIFF BUT I THINK IT WILL LOSSEN UP OVER A FEW TIMES OPENING AND CLOSING IT. PLEASE GIVE ME SOME INPUT???


----------



## Qwack

If you ask your question on the forum at www.trapshooters.com you will probably get some good opinions.


----------



## DAKOTAKID

Im still looking for some input about these shotguns! They sure look good!


----------



## Dano2

You should get a Benelli M1

O/U's are for old farts


----------



## Dan Bueide

DK, never held one in my hands, so can't say. But, seems to violate the "if something seems to good to be true,......." rule. I've owned a bunch of less expensive autos, and they've all acted like it. Benelli's are expensive, but worth every penny for the aggrivation and frustration you'll avoid later. Wait until you can afford the right one, then buy it.

And whatever you buy, make sure you get a sling


----------



## Dano2

:lol:


----------



## DAKOTAKID

MOOREHEAD WALMART HAS A NEW FAUSTI TRADITIONS O/U IN A 20 GUAGE IT SURE LOOKS GOOD! CHECK THIS GUN OUT AND GIVE ME A REPLY! P.S. SLINGS??? COME ON! SLINGS ARE FOR GUYS LIKE DANO 2 HA HA ! oke:


----------



## Dano2




----------



## kb2seo

Hey there D.K.,
I have owned a Fausti for about 2 years now, and this is a gun that defies what a earlier author had written about too good to be true!
The Fit and finish is great on mine, it shoots very well. I ran 60 clays ,out of the box new and she did wonderfully. My Uncle was Class AA champ many years back-I got to shoot his top notch guns. He had stuff worth thousands! the Fausti shot as well as the majority of his 5000 dollar guns!

The only complaint on this Gun was the "Hinge" is stiff for a bit, it wears in and it's not a long term problem. The Trigger Pull is crisp, the safety is a switch type the Barrels can be selected and that switch is located in front of the trigger guard. There is nice engraving on the receiver sides and on the bottom.  The ejectors are fine, and the Gun comes with Full, Mod and Improved Chokes. Recoil is Moderately Light with # 6. I shot some turkey loads and That gave the fausi some bite, but it's not really that kind of a gun.

The Stock is Wood, I think it's Walnut- I honestly am not up on that, really nice job on the Checkering which is on the Fore and at the grip. I'd be glad to send you a photo of the Shot pattern @ 25 yards from our range here in Murray County, GA.

I envy you for being in such a great Bird state, there is no Highland bird hunting here, it's Turkey and Deer.... UGH! This gun would be great in your situation. I am a big guy, 6'1" and 300 lbs, the Gun fits like a glove for me.

I used to Pheasant and Wood Cock hunt in the Sussex County area of NJ also Penn and NY state. We have some partrige here but far and few! this would be great for Rabbits too, Balance is great, it was a well thought out design, it's easy to keep your follow through when shooting skeet or trap

If there is any further Information I can provide, perhaps copy the Manual or other documentation, Please feel free to let me know at: kb2seo"at"yahoo.com.

The gun was a Valentines gift from my Wife and Kids and believe me, I really like it!

Best regards,
Drewski


----------



## kb2seo

FORGOT TO MENTION THAT MY FAUSTI IS 12 GAUGE..Sorry! :eyeroll:


----------



## Sampson

I recently purchased a Fausti O/U Shotgun. I am very pleased with the performance of the gun. I disagree with a writer who stated you get what you pay for. For the price, it is a fine gun. I shot the high price guns and my Fausti shot just a good as the big dollar guns. I use it for 5 Stand and Skeet. It works well. The receiver is kinda stiff, but as the gun is used, that seems to go away. I would suggest that you purchase the better "Chokes" from the Traditions Web site. The are more consistent than the chokes provided. Not everyone who shoots can afford the Benellis, ETC.. For the money and the perofrmance, it is a great deal.


----------



## Brad Anderson

A gun is a gun, if you know how to use it. I kinda laugh when people ask which gun is the best. The best gun is the one you shoot well with, whether it is a auto or pump. I've seen people massarce birds with a "coast to coast", if you're not familiar it is the cheapest gun ever put together.

The best gun certainly isn't the most expensive! You can fall victim to all best marketing and what not, but in the end if it shoots thats all that matters. I've got a friend who bought a benelli SBE thinking that would solve his "missing" problems. Nope, only exacerbated the problem. He used to get 50%, now he shoots 3 times at every bird so his average is like 25%. I myself own 3 shotguns and only use one, a benelli super 90. Sure it is an auto, but if you only shoot once what is the difference. For those times I don't get the bird on the first shot, which isn't all that many, it is sure nice to have an auto though.


----------



## colman

Just bought a Fausti 12 ga. at Wallyworld. It's really clean. Haven't shot it yet , but will this afternoon. This model is built special for Walmart. The original Field Hunter model has a different part number and a blued breech area. The part number dosen't even show up on Tradition's web site. Really a beautiful gun. Fausti is a subsidiary of Benelli. Can't go wrong there.


----------



## mburgess

Nice shotguns for the money. I have one and love it. Shot 0 for 10 opening grouse weekend. Took it to the range, practiced a little and shot more pheasants this year than ever. I don't know if it was the gun or the practice or a little of both, but I sure love this gun.


----------



## arnman

I have owned a 12 gauge fausti for over a year now. And use it mostly for shooting sporting clays at different courses. I bought it for pretty much for the same reason everyone else got one. Its a really great gun for the price. Since I got it I have probaly shot well over 10,000 rounds through it. I usually shot clays at my farm during the week, and courses on the weekend. So I put it to the test if you know what I mean. And have had not one problem with it, it was stiff at first (the action) but it flips right open no problem now. It shoots really well to, I shoot w/ guys who have brownings, berretas, Franchi's you know those high dollar guns and I out shoot them all the time. Since I bought it I have had the barrel sent away to pro-port and had them ported, and backbored and the cones lengthened. I have noticed a considerable difference since then too. Also I got a few sets of extended choke tubes to those make it really nice. But for the money I got in it and the way I shoot w/ it, I wouldn't trade it for any of those high dollar guns. So if you was wandering whether or not to give a fausti a try , go ahead bet you'll like it.


----------



## Craig Brasfield

I just saw my first Fausti at a new Walmart this weekend. The stock did not look like wood and their website didn't help much. Some of the replies on this gun are a couple of years old now. Any updates? Are they really connected to Benelli?


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Just want to give this thread a bump. I am interested in this gun as well!


----------



## lester

dano2 your dumb i have an overand under and it can kick a pump our side/side or a beneli m1 any day


----------



## lester

dont by walmart guns they are crap the O/U's have stiff barrels to open


----------



## lester

hey kids :sniper: i kill ya all with my u/o 12g


----------



## SniperPride

lester said:


> dano2 your dumb i have an overand under and it can kick a pump our side/side or a beneli m1 any day


My 870 will beat you :wink:
Its who's behind the gun that counts :sniper:

And about walmart guns opening hard, of course they do, guns that are new usually do. Oil it properly, break it in, and it will loosen up.


----------



## deacon

I picked up an 20ga at Wally World for $450 on clearance.

Plan to use for my two sons and of course me when I get real old.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

deacon said:


> Plan to use for my two sons and of course me when I get real old.


You need to let your kids develop, just like a gundog. They will turn around..........no need to shoot them yet. As for you, I hear Dr. Kevorkian is back in business! :toofunny: :lol:


----------



## deacon

Good one Remmi. Maybe my sons will use on me. :sniper:

Anyway, I think a good starter gun that my boys can use the next 6 to 8 years. It will be interesting to see as the older gets big enough for a 12ga if he will be willing to give up. :huh:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

I was givin a 12 ga. Remington 870 when I started hunting..........as I dug through some old trunks my dad had in the garage I came across a very old .410 single shot. Asked dad what it was (ignorance at that age) and he said he forgot he had that gun. I began using that and it really made me a better shooter, not that I'm all that good now, because w/one shell you had to take a good shot. I still shoot it on doves. Moral of the story.....smaller/ligher gauge guns are the best way to learn to shoot in my opinion! I know they will love their first gun for life just like I have!


----------



## lester

ok remmi first of all i got a new gun and it opened fine all the ones ive seen :sniper: and you are right who is behind the gun is true and it does matter if you have a proper gun to use


----------



## lester

and remmi bigger is better i have a 410 and it is awesome but it cant do what i want it to and why not just learn on a 12g and only use one shot uke:


----------



## Desertrat

I have the Traditions Elite SxS in 28ga. It is very easy to swing, wood to metal fit is very good and I find myself using it more and more for upland game. It has become my favorite quail gun. Best of all....easy to carry out in the desert all day!


----------



## lester

has anybody even heard of new england shot guns if so price and how good they are cause my friends dad got one just curious :huh:


----------



## lester

has anybody ever heard of new england shot guns if so what they run for and how good they are cause my friends dad bought one :huh:


----------



## wishiniwerefishin

I have a new england single shot 20. It is the gun i learned to shoot on. Not a bad gun at all for the money, but it aint no benelli. Like was being said earlier, really cant go wrong with a light guage for learning to shoot on, and only having one or two shots doesnt hurt either. Sure, it is frustrating the first few times out having to watch the birds fly away because of a poor first shot, but you sure do learn from it!!!!!


----------



## lester

does anybody know a good pheasent place about 30mi from byron center michigan we go to this place in fenville or something like that :huh:


----------



## The Norseman

Fausti is an Italian maker of firearms. Been doing a little research on Fausti. Italy and Spain are one of the finest makers of Shotguns.
Looking at the Shotgun World website, rumor has it that Fausti appears to be the maker of the new Marlin L.C. Smith 12ga and 20ga shotguns. Keep in mind that there is quite a history behind the Marlin shotguns and the L.C. Smith.
If you look at the Marlin Firearms website they tell you that their new SxSs and O/U are made in Italy.


----------



## nhdeerhunter2004

Hey! I just bought a Fausti O/U 12 Gauge today at Walmart because I was impressed with how it looked and felt...I am enthusiastic to read the comments that have been posted about the shotgun. I plan on using mine for upland bird this fall along with my buddy's dog(my new pup will come home in June-German Shorthaired) As for Turkey Loads and the recoil? Hell, I hunt Moose with a 45-70 Gov't and Russian Bore with either a Smith and Wesson 500 Mag or a Taurus Raging Bull 454 casull, so I guess recoil is my middle name. Hopefully, you only have to eat one shot to fetch a turkey. Anywho, I digress...I love the shotgun and have not fired it yet...I did notice the stiffness and mopped the hell out of it with Break Free, working the action...its loosened up some, but time will do the trick...thanks to all who have posted the info... :sniper:


----------



## wolfie72

I went to Wal-Mart a couple of days ago and they had the Fausti 12 gauge o/u shotgun for $350.00. I jumped on that deal even though I was not that familiar with the Fausti. I haven't got to shoot it yet but I think that I will enjoy it for a long time. I will reply when I have a chance to try it out.

:sniper:


----------



## bulltiger

W-Mart Faustis are good shooters. I like to rabbit hunt with my 12g. I also have the 410. Hell, I like these guns so much i've been thinking about buying the 20g. Can't beat 'em for the price you pay. The stiffness works out of 'em in a flash.


----------



## Xring

I had the opportunity to inspect the Faustis in their booth at the Shotshow this month and talked with Elena. I was quite impressed with the look and feel of the side by side. I was not interested in the stackbarrels, but they were very nice looking as well. They produce the Weatherby side by side as well and will take custom orders. I ordered a 28 and 20 in side by side.


----------



## duckmander

A friend of mine has had one of these guns for about 4 or 5 years now. he uses it for ducks. he also takes it turkey hunting once in awhile. I think it will be an awsome turkey gun as you can put a turkey choke in one barrel for longer shots and a mod in the other for close up. I have never host this gun.

my brother inlaw won a mossberg silver reverse/reserve whatever it is. at a nwtf meet. we have run a couple boxes through it and it does very good.

the only thing i dont like about both of these guns is they dont eject you have to pull the hulls out.

other than that both are very good guns.

I have been thinking about a stoger as it does eject.


----------



## patm700

I have had a Traditions II by Fausti in 12 ga/30" bbl. for 2 years. It improved my sporting clays game immediately because it is well balanced without being too light on the muzzle end. It just tracks beautifully with enough inertia to follow through perfectly. With 30" ported barrels it is a bit more expensive than the Wal-Mart guns, but it has really convinced me that Fausti Stefano really knows how to build a shotgun. When I add a 20 to my collection it will be a Fausti. Incidentally, their mass-produced guns are fairly recent: they have been in the business of hand-made custom guns for generations. Their website is full of beauties I'd have to sell my house to buy!


----------



## alleyyooper

If your a reloader or hunt on other peoples property ejector shot guns are a pain in the rear. Always having to look for the hull in the grass get old fast.
I like all mine to just push the hulls up for easy grabbing.

 Al


----------



## asst.cheif

I have owned one a while back and had to sell it u know how wifes can be but i but it thur the ringer shot so many rounds thur it used it for phesant and quail hunting and now i found one that is identical to the one i use to have and i bought as soon as i found it i never had any trouble


----------



## 416 Taylor

A friend of mine has a new browning citori and it was extremly stif to open until we used some synthic gun oil on it. Now it is getting better. Dont worry about the stifness it will get better.


----------



## aka.kevin

wishiniwerefishin said:


> I have a new england single shot 20. It is the gun i learned to shoot on. Not a bad gun at all for the money, but it aint no benelli. Like was being said earlier, really cant go wrong with a light guage for learning to shoot on, and only having one or two shots doesnt hurt either. Sure, it is frustrating the first few times out having to watch the birds fly away because of a poor first shot, but you sure do learn from it!!!!!


is it a good gun? i want to see it i'm interested, i'm a collector of guns and the last i've collect was stun gun,i find it good to use.hope you'll response.

________________________
kevin :beer: :beer:


----------



## aka.kevin

DAKOTAKID said:


> WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK ABOUT THESE SHOTGUNS? THEY HAVE THEM AT WALMART FOR 499.99$ GREAT PRICE. THEY LOOK PRETTY GOOD AND THEY HAVE NICE SILVER RECIEVER WHICH IS ENGRAVED WITH BIRDS, AND SELECTABLE BARRELS WHICH HAVE REMOVABLE CHOKES! THE STOCK IS NICE WALNUT AND THE TRIGGER IS GOLD. I FEEL THESE GUNS WOULD BE GREAT FOR THE FIELD HUNTING PHEASANTS.THE RECIEVER IS STIFF BUT I THINK IT WILL LOSSEN UP OVER A FEW TIMES OPENING AND CLOSING IT. PLEASE GIVE ME SOME INPUT???


I think it looks good.is there a taser shotgun the sane like that gun?

______________________
Now you can gain speed, control and power over the bad guys by using taser.


----------



## brad4570

i've had mine for 6 years now and wouldn't give it up for nothing. the action stays stiff forever but it shoot very well. i dove hunt every year with it and thanks to practicing with clays off-season i rarely miss. i've had no breakdowns of any kind.couldnt buy more gun for the money from anyone.brad


----------



## brad4570

buy it. pick one from their stock so you get tthe wood you want. ive had mine for 6 years and love it no breakdowns at all and a superb shooter.don,t worry about were it came from.


----------



## hunter65

Bought one of these about 4 years ago and love it!! Swings up good feels real good shooting also. I use it on clays and birds.Really like being able to change choke tubes and the over/under barrel choice is nice too. Reciever still seems to drag opening this is after 200-250 rounds.Still would not give it up! Went back to our local wal-mart to get another one and they quit selling firearms.To bad for them. that would have been an easy sell for them.


----------

